# breeder help in northeast



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Hello all,
I've tried to do this myself for the past six weeks, but I am ready to defer to people who know what they are doing. I am looking for a healthy pup ready to go approximately June 5-July 8. I do not know how to avoid disreputable breeders and stay within my budget ($700-$900). Before you scold me, I know that breeding puppies is both expensive and exhausting. I know that good quality dogs are worth more, sometimes considerably so. It's what I have to work with and still have some money set aside for vet expenses. 
My daughters and I have successfully fostered six dogs over the past three years (black and tans, we could never let them go if they were goldens), but I promised them they could eventually have their own puppy. We are all in school (I am a teacher), and want to train over the summer. We do not care about size, gender, color, etc. We do care about temperament and health. We are willing to travel a couple hours in any direction, so that would mean NY, VT, CT, MA, southwest NH and southern Maine. We are not into shipping, but I do have a couple contacts through rescue that may possibly help with transport if there is the right match in southern Indiana or Ohio.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You will find that your budget will be hard to meet for a dog from parents with hip, eye, elbow and heart clearances but I think it may be possible. If you did find a breeder that did not have parents with these clearances you would be wise to look into health insurance for your pet. You may also need to widen your window for taking your pet home also to find just the right breeder. Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

In the northeast it is going to be very difficult to find a puppy from a reputable breeder that fits in your price range as most of us are in the $1500 range and you really do want a pup from a reputable breeder. If you are dead set on a puppy my suggestion to you might be to hold off... put some more money together and get on someones waiting list for next summer... or try for a rescue from Yankee golden retriever rescue ... or a reputable breeder that might have an older dog available. In goldens who can have serious health issues it is very important to go to someoe reputable and if that means holding off a bit then honestly it is well worth the wait. Waiting is hard (I know I have been waiting for a pup for close to two years now from a certain breeder) but when you are talking about hte health of your future family member it is worth it ..... 

I honestly don't know of a single reputable breeder in the areas that you mention that re under $1300 and most are $1500, I know that my pups in the spring will be $1500 my last litter 2.5 years ago they were $1300


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe try a rescue if you cant go over your budget.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. Our first instinct was to rescue as that is what I have done for all of my pets except for one. But, we won't have ANY health clearances at all with a rescue. We will also have an older dog, and with my daughters having to give up all those fosters after getting attached to them (see above), I want a healthy puppy we can have for a good long time. I know my budget is the deal breaker, but I can't really extend it responsibly. I can extend my drive time, though, if I have to. Please keep posting with any leads or advice.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

RESCUE! You can have a pup AND can find one that seems to be Goldenish?? I rescued my Boone from KY at 3 months old, had him transported to NY and the total with age-approiate vaccine, neuter and transport was $90.00. You can save the other 810 dollars for training and pet insurance. He looks just as much Golden as my other 2, AND you have the bonus of teaching your kids to save an animals life.

EDIT TO ADD: just because you get a Golden with all its clearances, will NOT guarantee a dog without any health concerns...just look over this forum.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope you are able to find a solution to your dilemma. This forum has pulled of some amazing transports if you find the right pup. It seems that most of the rescue pups seem to come from the south.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There was that lovely 4 month old in York, SC. I still cannot get over what a beautiful head he had! I think he was pulled in time but I don't know where he went.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVED him too Linda...Oh My Gosh...not a purebreed but coulda fooled me. I would have scooped him up in an instant if I was looking. 

Saus...If you look at 3-4 month old pups...you can get a better idea as to how they will look then maybe an 8 week old pup. Still very young. "They" say that "mutts" are the healthiest breeds!


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I agree with looking at three to four month old dogs for rescue. I've been on Petfinder every other day throughout my search, but there are not a lot of Golden puppies. The average age seems to be "two." The last time I rescued a two year old, my vet said more like "eight" after I brought him home. He was a great dog, but we only had him for four years.

There is a great looking 8 mth old dog named Taylor on Adopt a petAdopt a Pet :: Taylor - Pleasantville, NY - Golden Retriever, but he's not listed on Petfinder, and the web site comes up blank for the rescue. Hmmm.

The only other interesting furball I could find is named Tommy (a 14 week Golden/Wolfhound mix) who does NOT look like a GoldenAdopt a Pet :: Tommy - Glastonbury, CT - Golden Retriever/Irish Wolfhound Mix. He's pretty cute, though. I'm afraid his "wolfhound" part is really terrier, which would not be a good personality match for us, but we are inquiring anyway.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think if you were to do a poll of members on this forum you would find that the number of us with dogs with full clearances is well below those of us that don't have them. Neither of my dogs have parents with clearances but after reading all the info here for the last five years my next golden will have ALL clearances. My Oakly was purchased from a pretty good back yard breeder in Maine and Caue (pronounced Cow-EE) was adopted from NYC. Knocking on wood...they have been very healthy boys. A search of Caue Transport will show you how far this board can transport the right pup. Also check out Leah Transport for some epic tales.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

saus said:


> The only other interesting furball I could find is named Tommy (a 14 week Golden/Wolfhound mix) who does NOT look like a GoldenAdopt a Pet :: Tommy - Glastonbury, CT - Golden Retriever/Irish Wolfhound Mix. He's pretty cute, though. I'm afraid his "wolfhound" part is really terrier, which would not be a good personality match for us, but we are inquiring anyway.


He's adorable!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I think that Tommy pup is adorable... and I agree... more likely part terrier than part wolfhound and that might be fine .... 

I have to say it does concern me when someone says they are unable to expand their budget by holding off a bit and saving in order to get a healthy puppy.... I understand the not being able to expand their budget in the short term... we all have limited amounts of money... but not being able to hold off and save a bit in order to get a well bred puppy from a reputable breeder does concern me a bit. I have known many who have put aside their immediate desire and saved a hundred bucks a month or whatever in order to afford the puppy of their dreams from a reputable breeder and get all that goes along with that. 

So to say you don't want a rescue because of a lack of health clearances but you are also unwilling to hold off and save a bit more... well there is something in my gut that bothers me a little about that. I feel a bit like you want us to say go ahead and get a puppy from the newspaper that fits your price range.... but I don't think there are going to be many of us here that will support that and honestly as someone who says that they have fostered in the past then of all people to they should know the importance of a reputable breeder.

just my two cents


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a note, my youngest pup is from CT and cost under $1000. The breeder is very reputable with 40 years experience breeding, parents (and previous generations) had all clearances. So while it may be difficult to find, it is not impossible.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Update-
I contacted Northeastern NY Golden Retriever Club looking for a puppy referral. I was given the name of Lori Steese (Schenectady) who has two puppies available locally. (Go figure--I've been searching 100 miles away and she's right in my backyard.) They are 12 weeks old, and coincidentally, the sire is owned by Kay Gosling (Voorheesville), who provides the referrals for the club. I think she has a pretty good reputation around here, so I am hoping this could be a good match. Does anyone have any opinions on this?

Loisiana, thanks for helping me stay upbeat. I know there are many good dogs available for less than $1,000--I just don't know how to find one without guidance--hence the reason why I am here.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Might try the Breeder Classifieds on American Kennel Club - akc.org

Here is what I came up moments ago by putting in NY in search criteria:

<<<Search Results
9 breeder(s) match your search criteria of;

Breed:Golden Retrievers
State:New York
How to Pick a Puppy (PDF)

Click on the contact name to view full contact information or check the contact names you'd like to print out.

Parent Clubs:

Golden Retriever Club of America Golden Retrievers Breed Standard

The following breeders are members of AKC-licensed or member clubs who have AKC-registerable puppies available.
Print Contact Name Information 
1. Sandra Faland-Spitzer
SR667683 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	MIDDLETOWN, NY
DOB:	March 20, 2011
Male:	3
Female:	4

2. Marian Hiemstra
SR670391 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	WALTON, NY
DOB:	March 10, 2011
Male:	1
Female:	1

3. JoAnne Dempsey
SR666208 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	BROOKHAVEN, NY
DOB:	February 09, 2011
Male:	2
Female:	7

The following breeders have AKC-registerable puppies available.
Print Contact Name Information 
4. Robin Pope
SR666264 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	Florida, NY
DOB:	February 19, 2011
Male:	4
Female:	5

5. Carrie Martin
SR667238 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	NORTH COLLINS, NY
DOB:	March 15, 2011
Male:	1
Female:	0

6. Marielle Kehoe
SR667231 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	SOUTHAMPTON, NY
DOB:	February 01, 2011
Male:	2
Female:	4

7. Maureen Quinlan
SR668746 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	SHIRLEY, NY
DOB:	March 18, 2011
Male:	1
Female:	1

8. Maureen Quinlan
SR668745 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	SHIRLEY, NY
DOB:	March 14, 2011
Male:	5
Female:	5

9. Florence Converse
SR667582 
Breed: Golden Retrievers
Location:	Chestertown, NY
DOB:	March 08, 2011
Male:	3
Female:	5



We welcome your suggestions and feedback.
Please send us an email at [email protected] with "Online Breeder Classifieds Feedback" in the Subject line.>>>>

If you go to the site, you can click on the breeders name to get more information on price, clearances (if any) and contact information.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

keep in mind that registerable does not mean responsible breeder and the akc classifieds do not mean responsible breeder... the same screening is necessary... a commercial breeder or backyard breeder could easily advertise on the akc site....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Agreed-you have to be VERY careful with the AKC classifieds. I have used them in the past, but so have a number of less than reputable breeders. I have run across breeders listed on the AKC site who do no clearances and breeders who claim to do clearances but do not.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Just a note, my youngest pup is from CT and cost under $1000. The breeder is very reputable with 40 years experience breeding, parents (and previous generations) had all clearances. So while it may be difficult to find, it is not impossible.


Both of my younger dogs were under $1000; both from reputable (and beyond) breeders, who specialize in performance dogs. One breeder in NY, the other breeder is the same breeder Loisiana mentioned. 

These breeders really are wonderful and do far more than GRCA requires. Clearances are taken very seriously - even the non mandatory clearances such as PRA. So I totally agree that excellent, well bred dogs can be found in the Northeast within your price range  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Saus....I found this one Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Collinsville, CT | NutterButter Nutter Butter is his name. I have to tell you that when I was typing in a response to you, I did a search on petfinder and found him, but decided it was too soon for you to be even looking if you want a pup for the end of school. When I was looking, I scoured theinternet for weeks before finding the "right" one and was even turned dopwn by a few rescues (UGH...thats a long story in itself). My point is, when you are READY or close to ready...start looking on petfinder and craigslsit every single day (I would look many times a day) and you will see things open up. ALSO....look down south on petfinder and if you see a pup that interests you, ask them if they can help you find a transport. MANY DO AND WILL HELP YOU AS MINE DID.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I am very well aware of the fact that AKC registered does not mean reputable breeder. I was just trying to give the OP other options to pursue. Of course checking for clearances with each of those breeders listed is something the OP will have to pursue further if they decide to contact them.

To the OP ~ you might try contacting breeders in the Upstate area as you might find pups with parents cleared for hips, elbows, eyes & hearts in the $ 1000 - $1200 range. I bit more than your budget but worth it in the long run if the breeder Schenectady doesn't pan out. 

Good luck!


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

*2 new Qs: 1) does age matter 2) cancer risk*

Hi again,

I so appreciate all of your help. Tommy was adopted by the time my application was cleared, but I have still spent time looking everyday on Petfinder and Adopt A Pet. Nothing yet. The breeder in Schenectady still looks to be my best option. The only reason why we haven't committed yet is because the pup is ready to go immediately (already 12/13 wks) and we would have difficulty taking care of such a young pup while we are still in school. We are trying to organize daytime coverage through family members and neighbors.

In the meantime, I have learned that the sire just passed from hemangiosarcoma. Does anyone know of professional studies done showing that there is a strong genetic link? There are opinions, personal anecdotals, and observations all over the web, but I could find no study with definitive proof. I have looked through older posts here, but I didn't see any proof of a hereditary link, so I'm not thinking that this is something I should worry about more than with any other sire.

Does it matter what the age of the sire and/or dam are? The dad was 11 yrs old. I don't know about the mom, yet. I am really interested in this. I have heard that age affects the size of the litter, but I don't need to know that. I'm talking about the genetic health of the puppies. I couldn't find anything about that, yet I think several people here would know all about this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cancer researchers (Modiano and Breen) are looking for a hereditary link for the "common"cancers we see in goldens. My Laney who didn't make it to 12, had parents who lived to 13/14. She died of hemangio at 11 3/4 years as did her brother at 8. Another brother made it to 14, but had fibrosarcoma. 

The fact the dad is 11 years is actually a good sign. Technically the older the bitch gets, the smaller the litter, but it doesn't mean they are less healthy. However, one of my girls at just over 7 years had her biggest litter(9 and all lived).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

check out bowdense, a new member, she is getting pup from a litter.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw your from albany , claires friend, a member, is getting a pup from albany, baby j . Ask her about those.,


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I am also getting a pup from a litter where the bitch was bred by Kay Gosling. From what I understand Kay has a very good reputation and has been involved with the breed for a long time. I wish I could answer your question about the cancer link but honestly I have no idea. I have a friend whose golden recently passed from cancer at the age of 9. Neither parent had cancer and when she talked to the breeder as far as she knew none of the other pups from that litter developed cancer. 

I understand about the bringing home a pup when someone won't be home all day. When we bring home our pup there will be 2 weeks left of school. 
I am a teacher as well and do homebound instruction for our school district. My schedule is a bit more flexable. I don't know when your district gets out (I'm assuming the end of June since we're both in NY) it wouldn't be for very long that you would need someone to come in during the day and then you will have the whole summer with your pup. 

Best of luck to you! I hope it all works out.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's a long drive, but GRREAT, a rescue in the Mid-Atlantic area, has a few young Goldens: Available Dogs. If you keep an eye on the site, they often have dogs under two years old, though sometimes you have to wait a bit and they go quickly. I'm not sure how you would deal with the home inspection, but maybe they would accept approval from your local rescue, especially since you foster.

That said, staying on a tight budget when you get a pup can come back to haunt you. I say this from experience, having run up close to $20,000 in vet bills in one 15-month period a few years ago when two dogs had crises. I lost one of them to kidney disease and hemangiosarcoma at 8 years old, while the other needed major oral surgery, then required surgery to remove a growth on his eye, and a few months later needed a splenectomy. Now almost 13, he remains the King of Cuddles, whose treatment for seizures continues to drain the dog care budget. Both of these dogs were from loving backyard breeders with AKC registrations. Back then I didn't know then that AKC registration is not a stamp of quality and I didn't know about clearances or doing research on the longevity of a breeding pair. 

I joined the GRF when I was seeking guidance in buying a new puppy. This community taught me to do my homework carefully. My experience with my other dogs tells me that it is better to invest in quality breeding up front, since the alternative is sky high vet bills over the years to come.

Good luck!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search. The 2 pups from Schenectady sound promising. I hope you are able to find your pupsitter for the month left in the school year. 

My bridge boy Sam passed at the age of 12 from a Mega-esophagus. When x-rays were taken to confirm the diagnosis a large tumor was found next to his heart. Our Vet suspected it was hemangio. I have kept in touch with Sam's parents and 11 littermates. One littermate died of cancer at 8, 1 jumped his fence and was hit by a car, Dad I lost track of, but the remaining sibs all lived to be old dogs, 12 years plus. Mom passed at almost 15 and the last I heard of the little runt female, she was still alive. This litter was born Aug 1, 1994. It was a one time breeding of dogs who belonged to friends of ours. Only clearance they had were Hips.

Ike came from a local Breeder who does Hip/Cerf/SAS/ and some elbow clearances. Ike's parents and grandparents are still alive and have been healthy to this point. My hope is that he'll have a long healthy life and pass in his sleep from old age. 

Good luck with your new soon to be pup.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I posted in another part of the forum about a purebred Golden in a rescue in NJ....Take a look

*Ruff Ruff! My name is Bailey Golden*































What's this?
 














*Bailey Golden's Info...*

Breed:Golden RetrieverColor:UnknownAgeuppySize:Med. 26-60 lbs (12-27 kg)Sex:MaleI am purebred.
*Bailey Golden's Story...*









*Contact This Rescue Group...*

*Rescue Group:*Eleventh Hour Rescue*Pet ID #:*3427463-amy f*Phone:*(973) 664-0865 
Let 'em know you saw "Bailey Golden" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *E-mail:*[email protected] 
Let 'em know you saw "Bailey Golden" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *Website:*http://www.ehrdogs.org*Address:*P.O. Box 218
Rockaway, NJ 
07866
*Rescue Group Info... *

*About Our Rescue Group...
Eleventh Hour Animal Rescue is a 100% volunteer not for profit organization. It is with tribute to our community that we proudly say that we have saved over 1,000 lives since the inception of Eleventh Hour Rescue in 2004. 
We are absolutely strict on our no-kill policy. We focus on the elimination of the “disposable” pet concept and we strive to educate the community on the importance of spaying and neutering animals.
We are strongly opposed to shelters inhumanely euthanizing animals simply because of overcrowding. 
We believe that cats and dogs are like sponges - they respond in kind to whatever is given them - love or hate. In that regard, we start off by committing to an animal with no other information than a picture and a plea from a shelter worker who falls with a dog facing certain death. We pay for boarding, any and all veterinary services necessary and transportation fees. 
When they arrive, we provide these wonderful creatures with loving temporary homes filled with belly rubs, kisses, treats and warm beds to sleep in. We treat these homeless animals as if they were our own all the while knowing that we are nothing more than a stepping stone for them.
We are not prejudice in any way. While we feel that all of the animals that we rescue are perfect in everyway, we always fall in love and rescue terminally ill animals, sick and abused animals, animals with three legs, animals who are blind or lame. We will do everything in our power to rehabilitate a sick animal. Spend thousands of dollars on seeking out the best veterinarians. Bring dogs to behavior training classes. We spend countless hours working one on one with dogs to help them happy again. In short, we do whatever it takes. Because the love that is given in return from these animals is priceless. 
We search for permanent, forever homes for them and when they are ready to go forward, we stand in our doorways crying. 
We encourage like minded individuals to join us. Donate to help us continue our mission.
Get active. Save a life. Volunteer.

Our Adoption Process...
Eleventh Hour Rescue is is a foster-based organization. 
This means that we do not have a shelter facility that you can visit during set times.
Approved applicants may set up appointments to meet our rescues.
There is an application process and reference check prior to any dog leaving the care of EHR. Adoptions conducted at adoption events are conditionally based on our application procedure. 
*


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

The breeder Valley Gold from Oak Hill NY breeds with Water's Edge in Bow, NH. I think they are expecting in NY if you want to check it out.
What about Craigs list. It seems to me, I always see an older puppy on Craigslist, when owners get to the puppy adolescent stage and don't want to follow through, so they post their dog for a rehoming fee.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Sally's mom - Thank you for the good info,

Goldensrbest - Thank you, but I thought Claire's Friend was from CA. Should I ask her anyway?

Mkkuch - You are making me feel more confident that this is a good idea.

Jax's Mom - Thank you, too. He is adorable, but there is no info about him on their site. No age, intake date, vet checked, etc. I'll keep watching their site to see if they post an update.

GoldensGirl - I will check out GRREAT. I found a sweet boy, Rileyhttp://http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=dogdtl.htm&petid=2500 on GRRAND, only to find they are in KY!

I am VERY interested in IrisIris, but they only adopt locally. 

We would really like a young puppy, but we would ideally like a good idea of what he or she would look like as an adult.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Both of my younger dogs were under $1000; both from reputable (and beyond) breeders, who specialize in performance dogs. One breeder in NY, the other breeder is the same breeder Loisiana mentioned.
> 
> These breeders really are wonderful and do far more than GRCA requires. Clearances are taken very seriously - even the non mandatory clearances such as PRA. So I totally agree that excellent, well bred dogs can be found in the Northeast within your price range  Good luck in your search.


Sunrise, would you tell me the name of your NY breeder? The CT breeder (I think I found the right one) did not have pups available at the right time, but gave me her sisier-in-law's number. I spoke with the sister-in-law for awhile (very nice), and the sire is gorgeous, but unfortunately for me, she's in Wisconsin. I am the only licensed driver in the family, so that road trip is definitely too far.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, she lives in ca., but pup is from where you live.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

saus said:


> ...I found a sweet boy, Rileyhttp://http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=dogdtl.htm&petid=2500 on GRRAND, only to find they are in KY!
> ...


Remember that the GRF has a group of people who help to transport dogs from rescues to people who want them. If that's your situation, you can start a thread asking for help transporting from the rescue location (KY) to where you are. I bet that where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

My new pup (to be) is more than her budget allows. I'm afraid. But, I will be happy to give you info if you would like!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Delware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue has puppies. I don't know if they are all spoken for yet, but you could always find out more info. about their adoption process.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Darn it! Delaware stopped taking applications for the pups a week ago. They look beautiful.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Companion Pet Rescue in CT has one male and one female golden/yellow lab puppy mixes available for adoption. They are adorable


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I sent a PM ....



saus said:


> Sunrise, would you tell me the name of your NY breeder? The CT breeder (I think I found the right one) did not have pups available at the right time, but gave me her sisier-in-law's number. I spoke with the sister-in-law for awhile (very nice), and the sire is gorgeous, but unfortunately for me, she's in Wisconsin. I am the only licensed driver in the family, so that road trip is definitely too far.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I can't reply to any of my PM's until I hit 15 posts--this makes 14


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Well, the pups from Schenectady are gone. I guess it's for the best, the breeders of both sire and dam seemed solid, but I dragged my feet over the whole "Home Alone" situation. I would be more confident if I could wait until Memorial Day weekend or later. 

Mkkuch-I agree w/the cute puppies on Companion Pet Rescue. When they emailed me back, they steered me toward Adopt a Pet :: Butch Cassidy - Glastonbury, CT - Irish Wolfhound/Labradoodle Mix, who is a sweetiepie, but doesn't look much like a golden. I'm a sucker for whiskers, but after all my B&T fosters, I want a red (or light)-colored dog. Come to think of it--

Ranger's Mom, if you read this, there is a cute golden mix Adopt a Pet :: Mimosa - Glastonbury, CT - Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever Mixwho I thought looked a little like your guy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

:: MapleGlo-Litters ::

I don't know this breeder, but came across this litter. Be sure to verify all clearances, etc.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I have one potential in CT, but I won't know for sure until next week. Fingers crossed :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

saus said:


> I have one potential in CT, but I won't know for sure until next week. Fingers crossed :crossfing


Keep the faith. It sometimes take a long time to find the right match. Your future pup is out there somewhere.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

You may want to check with Claires Friend, she is getting a pup from someone in Albany, NY and flying out from CA in June to pick her up.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

She may be a lil too far for you but you might wanna try the breeder I am going with this year.

Goldenstar Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Louisville, Kentucky

She charges 1k for her puppies, Toby and Lucy are due soon, but I'm not sure if they are all reserved or not, I reserved a pup from the Toby x Lexi litter, but Lexi is just now old enough to do clearances so it will probably be winter before they are due.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Joyce, I've already been in touch with Claire's Friend, and the Albany pups are spoken for.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you contact bowdense, on here?


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I think bowdense already posted that the litter was out of my range, but I did contact the CT breeder you and several others in this forum told me about. That's where my fingers are crossed. Seems like a first-class lady, w/a first-class rep to match.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope it works out!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jagmanbrg said:


> She may be a lil too far for you but you might wanna try the breeder I am going with this year.
> 
> Goldenstar Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Louisville, Kentucky
> 
> She charges 1k for her puppies, Toby and Lucy are due soon, but I'm not sure if they are all reserved or not, I reserved a pup from the Toby x Lexi litter, but Lexi is just now old enough to do clearances so it will probably be winter before they are due.



I would ask questions with regard to why Lucy is not listed in the CERF database although they state she does have a "CERF 4-28-2009" And Toby is also not listed in the CERF database.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Well, it's been kind of a discouraging weekend. Everything familywise is fine, but we are all starting to get worried that the "perfect" pup may not fall into our laps. Our outlook might be dismal due to the 10 bazillion gallons of rain we have been living with. (No offense meant to the people dealing with flooding. I just have a perpetually leaky roof. You are dealing with much worse than I.) 

We are still looking for a healthy puppy for under a $1,000. Our first choice is male, but it is not that important. If anyone has any new ideas, please PM me. 

Why are we hesitating on a rescue? The girls want a baby to bond with and raise, and I let a couple beautiful rescues slip through my fingers, mostly because they were over four months. But I also question the motives of someone who would give up a gorgeous golden unless there was irresponsible breeding involved--resulting in potentially serious health issues. I wish I could stop flip-flopping on this issue. I'm still scouring the rescue sites daily, but our first choice is from a breeder.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

P.S. I just realized I made my daughters sound spoiled. That couldn't be further from the truth. After being troopers about fostering, I'd like to do something for them, if possible.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Be patient as you look for breeders. Great breeders only breed a few litters a year or less, so you have to be willing to wait for the right dog.

Please also realize that the purchase price of the pup is only a small part of the expenses of the first year of ownership. Also, the difference between an $800 dog with incomplete clearances and a $1200 dog with complete, multigenerational clearances may just look like $400, but anywhere you compromise on preventing disease, you increase your risk of an expensive health problem down the road. That $400 up front buys you a lot more than $400 worth of risk reduction in the litter. 

And that's only from a financial perspective. Add into that the fact that when you give your money to a breeder who's not taking every possible precaution to prevent hereditary conditions, you're helping bring dogs into the world who have an elevated risk of crippling and painful conditions. That's not right, and you can't let your money go to support these people.

So you're investing $400 and getting a lot more than $400 in return. If you don't have it yet, put the money you'd be spending on vet bills into the bank for a few months and buy the dog when you have the whole amount ready.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> I would ask questions with regard to why Lucy is not listed in the CERF database although they state she does have a "CERF 4-28-2009" And Toby is also not listed in the CERF database.



Not sure why there not listed, I know for the most part all their records are online, I do know it says clearances on request under each of her dogs.

Like I said she may be a lil far for you, but shes right at ur price range


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jagmanbrg said:


> Not sure why there not listed, I know for the most part all their records are online, I do know it says clearances on request under each of her dogs.
> 
> Like I said she may be a lil far for you, but shes right at ur price range


Also odd that on the other dogs the actual CERF certification number is listed but not on Lucy. Really makes me wonder. :scratchch


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I will find a dog, I will find a dog, I will find a dog. 

You know, this whole experience would have been be easier if you stopped teaching me about genetic health. Before I started reading, I thought "AKC" meant "good to go." Didn't you all ever hear of "ignorance is bliss?"


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

saus said:


> I will find a dog, I will find a dog, I will find a dog.
> 
> You know, this whole experience would have been be easier if you stopped teaching me about genetic health. Before I started reading, I thought "AKC" meant "good to go." Didn't you all ever hear of "ignorance is bliss?"


It really is quite stressful. Unfortunately, in this case, ignorance means unnecessary suffering for dogs. The breeder market is loaded with people making money at the expense of the dogs, and it feels really, really good to know that your money isn't contributing to it, and it feels really, really good to know you're getting a dog with the best possible shot at a long, healthy life.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> Also odd that on the other dogs the actual CERF certification number is listed but not on Lucy. Really makes me wonder. :scratchch



What does it make you wonder?

To the OP good luck in your search.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jagmanbrg said:


> What does it make you wonder?



It makes me wonder why a breeder would list the actual CERF certification numbers for their other dogs yet for Lucy it states "CERF 4-28-2009" and Lucy does not appear in the CERF database as having an eye clearance with them. Can you think of a reasonable reason this would occur and not feel the need to ask about it? I can not.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Good Luck, the puppy search is not easy.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> It makes me wonder why a breeder would list the actual CERF certification numbers for their other dogs yet for Lucy it states "CERF 4-28-2009" and Lucy does not appear in the CERF database as having an eye clearance with them. Can you think of a reasonable reason this would occur and not feel the need to ask about it? I can not.


If I was intending on getting a puppy from this breeder, yes I would ask about it, I would also expect a good result. This particular breeder was referred by Sue McGavic who is listed on the GRCA website as the person to talk to in Kentucky for a breeder referal. I suppose I could call her and ask, but I think I would leave that to the OP if she was interested.

I would imagine that these databases aren't always completely up to date? When a breeder gets a eye test done does it always update it in the cerf database? Again I don't know, I'm not a breeder. It just seems like since the dog isn't in the cerf database you think she must be hiding something.
Should the dogs have their cerfs? Yes, but I wouldn't assume that this breeder is being irresponsible because you can't find their cerfs online...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jagmanbrg said:


> I would imagine that these databases aren't always completely up to date? When a breeder gets a eye test done does it always update it in the cerf database? Again I don't know, I'm not a breeder. It just seems like since the dog isn't in the cerf database you think she must be hiding something.
> Should the dogs have their cerfs? Yes, but I wouldn't assume that this breeder is being irresponsible because you can't find their cerfs online...


It isn't technically a CERF if it hasn't been registered. I know some good breeders aren't religious about filing the papers after the eye exam, but given the difficulty in catching the common eye problems (pigmentary uveitis in particular), it's important to get them sent in.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> It isn't technically a CERF if it hasn't been registered. I know some good breeders aren't religious about filing the papers after the eye exam, but given the difficulty in catching the common eye problems (pigmentary uveitis in particular), it's important to get them sent in.


So after you get a eye exam do you get the result and your just "supposed" to send them into cerf to be accessible? Or do you have to send them in to get the result? Sorry to hijack this thread, but I;m sure the op could use this info as well

thanks

matt


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jagmanbrg said:


> So after you get a eye exam do you get the result and your just "supposed" to send them into cerf to be accessible? Or do you have to send them in to get the result? Sorry to hijack this thread, but I;m sure the op could use this info as well
> 
> thanks
> 
> matt


Well, once the doc has examined the eye and filled out the form, you know what the issues are or if the eye is cleared. It's not like an OFA clearance where the radiographs are sent off to be reviewed and you don't know until that review is done. I think that's why people sometimes don't send them in. They've learned the eye is OK, so they feel that's enough. Technically, though, to claim a CERF (canine eye *registration* foundation), the form would have to be registered.

However, sending a CERF in is the responsible thing to do, not so you can prove the clearance was done (though that's obviously good), but because the more registered data there is on healthy eyes and eyes with issues, the sooner we'll be able to pinpoint and eliminate crippling diseases.

So, like I said, the fact that a CERF is missing doesn't mean the dog's eyes aren't cleared, but it does mean that the breeder hasn't done the absolute most responsible thing, which is to mail in the form and register the result. You want to see yearly CERFs on a breeding dog throughout his or her whole life, even after the breeding career is over. Some eye diseases don't show up until the animal is well past breeding age (particularly with bitches, who are done breeding relatively early in life, in contrast to males, who can be bred long after they die of old age with no problems).


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

gotcha, thanks for the input.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jagmanbrg said:


> If I was intending on getting a puppy from this breeder, yes I would ask about it, I would also expect a good result. This particular breeder was referred by Sue McGavic who is listed on the GRCA website as the person to talk to in Kentucky for a breeder referal. I suppose I could call her and ask, but I think I would leave that to the OP if she was interested.
> 
> I would imagine that these databases aren't always completely up to date? When a breeder gets a eye test done does it always update it in the cerf database? Again I don't know, I'm not a breeder. It just seems like since the dog isn't in the cerf database you think she must be hiding something.
> Should the dogs have their cerfs? Yes, but I wouldn't assume that this breeder is being irresponsible because you can't find their cerfs online...



You are correct in that the database is not always up to date and I have heard of instances that the info was not in the online database. But if a person does the exam with a specialist, sends in the report with the proper fee ($15) they get back a certificate with a unique certification number for that dog is it is found that both eyes are "clear". And seeing as this breeder has done that with other dogs and posts the respective CERF certification numbers for those dogs but not Lucy makes me wonder why. I am not saying that Lucy's eyes are not CERF clear but I am confused.
As for ANY breeder recommended by ANYONE (GRCA, Local Golden club or a friend) a potential puppy buyer needs to ALWAYS ask and see all clearances. NEVER take anything for granted. 
There are times when a long time well respected, responsible breeder may decide to breed a dog even though it mmay not have cleared one of the major health clearances. Will not debate here if that is right or wrong or that the breeder here did/does that. But it is a fact that it does happen. I consider myself a fairly well educated person when it comes to what a breeder should do and have inquired from every breeder I considered a pup from as to whether or not both dogs have their clearances. And some I considered friends even before considering getting a pup from them but still required them to show me the clearances.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm still not successful. We've had many "almosts," but something always falls through (usually a missing health clearance), or a weird bit in the contract that made me uneasy. Thankfully, getting approved has not proved insurmountable, but we've missed opportunities on a couple quality pups by a day or two. 

Keep me in mind if you hear anything; I'm REALLLY trying to take everyone's advice. I'm the persistent type, and I really didn't think I'd hit a wall like this if I just stuck with it.

We are looking for a litter within 200 mls of Albany, NY that's ready about now. 

Thanks.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good on you! Patience is the key to getting a dog with the cards stacked in his favor and yours.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Not good on me. I told my girls we were getting a male pup this weekend. The timing was perfect, the clearances looked good, and the price was just barely still in my price range. Then I found something in the fine print that made me suspicious. That, along with advice from a good soul here on the forum, made me back out. Now I'm a bad mom, too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You are not a bad mom!!! You are a responsible mom! Which make you a good Mom!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Children benefit when they see their parents patiently work through problems - it is a good thing!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Saus, 
Geography is not my strong suit... but have you called Valleygold, Springvale, Nitro?


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We got our Sadie from Twin-Beau-D in MA. I googled and it looks about 200 miles or a bit less from Albany. http://twinbeaudgoldens.com/ The price is a little bit over your price range but well worth it. Don't know if she has any pups now, though.

Good Luck.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I think that Harborview Goldens in Erie, PA had one male puppy left from the Tiger/Terra litter. Jennifer has wonderful dogs. You might want to check it out


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

mk, thank you--Harborview is almost 7 hrs away, but beautiful pups. I need a road trip buddy because I want that male (even though he's out of my reach price-wise as well).

sally's mom, I've already been in touch, except for Nitro who is also pretty far

golden 123, we are asking Twin-B to see if they have a pup available

I am still trolling the rescue sites, too, but the recent threads have really shaken me. It seems like there are sooo many health problems out there

I have also started looking at other dogs and mixed breeds. There are some sweet goldendoodles regularly available on rescue sites, but I'm hearing that they are fraught with health issues

please think of me if you hear about a pup

Thanks for the support people!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I may have another lead on a puppy. When I was picking up the kids from school the other day I was talking with another mom that has 2 goldens. She said that there is a woman in Sullivan County, NY that has a litter of pups - they were born the end of May. My friend said that she has a website. The name of her kennel is Golden Delight Kennels. I was told that the mom has hip and elbow clearances and dad is on the premises( I don't know if Dad has his clearances). That's all I know. Maybe you could check out her website and do some searching on the parents on K9 data. I think she might be within your price range.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Golden123 said:


> We got our Sadie from Twin-Beau-D in MA. I googled and it looks about 200 miles or a bit less from Albany. http://twinbeaudgoldens.com/ The price is a little bit over your price range but well worth it. Don't know if she has any pups now, though.
> 
> Good Luck.


I second Twin-Beau-D - we have been very happy with Brady.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Assuming it is the Fancy/Kobie litter I would have reservations about going here for a pup. This appears to be at minimum the 4th time these two have been bred together. There is no listing of any clearances on Kobie that I can find. Fancy has OFA hip/elbow done but that is all I can find listed. And seeing the her hip/elbow was done after her first litter I would be very curious why the same was not at least done for Kobie.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

@AmbikaGR...thanks for looking into that. I should have done that before I posted the kennel information but like I said I heard about the litter from another person so just I'd pass along the information


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

mk - thanks for the tip, and keep thinking of me
Ambika - thanks for the clarification-I will not be looking there, afterall

I just read through the "how much for a golden" thread, and Harborview is in it. She does have her price on the web, and it wasn't that hard to find. (The woman who called her was not me, BTW, but I am sorely tempted to skip paying one of my bills, so I could call her).

Having said that, I finally have been pre-approved for a rescue that has not miraculously enough, been adopted yet. The downside is that he's not a golden (well they say he is partly, but he looks like a lab to me). I'm going to try and post one of his pics on the rescue page, if any of you are experienced at judging what baby smooshes will look like after they're grown, I'd appreciate an opinion. I know he's awfully cute right now, but I'm having trouble judging his size and proportion in the future. Obviously, my number one and two concerns are temperament and health, but it wouldn't hurt if he was handsome, too


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

mkkuch said:


> I may have another lead on a puppy. When I was picking up the kids from school the other day I was talking with another mom that has 2 goldens. She said that there is a woman in Sullivan County, NY that has a litter of pups - they were born the end of May. My friend said that she has a website. The name of her kennel is Golden Delight Kennels. I was told that the mom has hip and elbow clearances and dad is on the premises( I don't know if Dad has his clearances). That's all I know. Maybe you could check out her website and do some searching on the parents on K9 data. I think she might be within your price range.


Does anyone remember if it is Golden Delight kennels where MilosMommy got Milo from? He has crippling hip dysplasia at a very young age. Required a hip and a knee surgery. His littermate also had very bad hip dysplasia.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

I ended up posting the puppy pics on the main forum. I wasn't sure I was supposed to put a potential rescue that's not adopted yet under "rescue cases." Now for the hard part: do I rescue this little guy, or hold out for my dream golden, especially when you've given me a couple of breeders to look into.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

nixietink said:


> Does anyone remember if it is Golden Delight kennels where MilosMommy got Milo from? He has crippling hip dysplasia at a very young age. Required a hip and a knee surgery. His littermate also had very bad hip dysplasia.


 I think so. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../91458-you-wont-believe-we-still-shocked.html Here she says the breeder was Ds golden delights.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Golden123 said:


> I think so. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../91458-you-wont-believe-we-still-shocked.html Here she says the breeder was Ds golden delights.


 so sad!!!!!


----------

